# Polish Tatra Sheepdogs...Trying to find UK breeder



## Matsi72 (Jun 9, 2013)

Good evening all 
I was wondering if anyone knew of anyone in the UK that breeds Polish Tatra Sheepdogs. They are stunning and after looking up and reading about them I would so love to find a breeder to talk to and possibly go and see how the dogs are as a pet before I make a choice if one would be right for me or not. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

I wouldn't expect to find any breeders here in the UK. They are a very rare breed as far as I know. If you did find a breeder I would expect them to be pretty expensive. There are lots of very similar breeds that would be more available.


----------



## Matsi72 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you. Thats a shame though :-(. They look and sound amazing. Do you know which other breeds are similar? Many thanks


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

There are other livestock guardians which are similar but i think many of them are not generally dogs for the faint hearted.

There are UK breed clubs for both the Maremma and Pyrenean which are also livestock guardians and look similar. There's the Kuvasz as well but I can't seem to find a breed club website for them.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Try to get hold of Polish Kennel Club...they may help...
Those dogs ARE stunning..but!! if they come from working stock they are quite independent and protective...they are to guard livestock from wolves and bears...need lots of space and prefer to spend time outdoors...and some snow and mountains are good background!!


----------



## Matsi72 (Jun 9, 2013)

Many thanks for your help. I have tried the polish kennel club but with no luck and no reply :-(. So I guess I will have a look at similar breeds. I have the time, patience and dedication to put into one of the the breeds that can be a handful if not trained properly thankfully. I guess I am looking for my perfect boy dog, who will be my baby as well as look after me and my 2 girls (golden retrievers) . Thanks again.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Polski Klub Psa Rasowego oddział w Krakowie - Strona główna
try to translate this page...Krakow is near Tatra Mountains..they have those dogs!!!


----------



## Kavana (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi. I have a polish tatra sheepdog and live in stoke on trent. He is a 6 month old male and gorgeous. 

Towards the end of the year we are going to get a female pup. 

So if you can wait a little while we maybe able to help you with the puppy you are looking for. 

I can assure you it will be worth the wait. Aston is wonderful.


----------



## Matsi72 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Kavana and thanks for your reply. I had a quick peek at your pics and Aston looks gorgeous. You mention that you will be looking at getting a female pup later in the year. I am really looking for one before next year. I am maybe thinking about sourcing a breeder in Poland and looking into it all that way. I just have to look up all the formalities of bringing a dog over.


----------



## Charliechops29 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hello my pedigree polish mountain dog is about to give birth puppies ready end of jan both my dogs from top breeder in zakopane Poland will post photo of them please keep in contact


----------



## Matsi72 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Charliechops

I certainly maybe interested. I have found an fantastic breeder in Holland although pups will not be ready until May time or after. 

Do you have the pedigree lines for both dogs and also would you be getting them hip scored etc?

If you could keep me updated I would really appreciate it


----------



## Charliechops29 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice to hear from you both of my dogs came from a breeder in zakopane poland where the breed origionated from he has been breeding these dogs for over 40 yrs both fathers of the dogs are show winers in poland but totally unrecognised in uk female about to give birth so will keep you posted will be able to give prevoius blood line i am amazed somone in uk has heard of these beautiful dogs


----------



## Matsi72 (Jun 9, 2013)

I love these dogs ever since I first saw them. Then I did all my research and decided that they would be ideal for me and more than happy to put the time in. 

I dont think many people do know about these dogs, hence why I was looking to have one imported next year when a male became available from the breeder. 

Please keep me posted on the pups


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Matsi72 said:


> I love these dogs ever since I first saw them. Then I did all my research and decided that they would be ideal for me and more than happy to put the time in.
> 
> I dont think many people do know about these dogs, hence why I was looking to have one imported next year when a male became available from the breeder.
> 
> Please keep me posted on the pups


I was so glad to see you asking about hip scoring etc. I am not familiar with this breed but I do hope you will only get a pup from parents who have had ALL relevant breed health tests.

Most good breeders, at least here in the UK, will not permit their dogs that go to pet homes to be bred from *unless* the breeder is consulted first and is confident that all is being done ethically. So you might want to investigate thoroughly anyone who is saying they are getting two dogs and then mating them - do the original breeders of the pups know???

Also, what will happen if the new dog, when a bit older, does not get on with your Golden Retrievers???

Do keep us posted


----------



## Matsi72 (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi

Totally agree, I need to know the pup I get is from healthy parents, they are a BIG dog, with possibly huge vet bills if things go wrong, as they can with large breeds. Fortunately insurance all the way for me, but even so its still something I would rather avoid!.As for the dogs possibly not getting along, I am very sure all will be ok I have researched the temperament of the Tatra in general and spoken to several owners and I feel comfortable with my decision. As for my 2 retrievers, I know I have nothing to worry about there, they are fantastic dogs, with lots of patience...lol.


----------



## terrie28 (Nov 27, 2013)

There is an excellent breeder in France Pierre Hillenweck, he also has Polish Lowland sheepdogs


----------



## Matsi72 (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you for letting me know

Do you know if they have a website? 

Many thanks


----------



## terrie28 (Nov 27, 2013)

You could contact him via his Polish sheepdog website Kaillhanes Pon&#039;s


----------



## Crysttal (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh my goodness, you are going to have a litter of Tatra puppies! Can you please let me know when the litter is born? We live in Hawaii and brought our beloved Tarta, Mara, with us when we moved ten years ago. Unfortunately she is no longer with us and I have longed for another Tatra puppy. Hawaii has very strict import laws for dogs and cats because the islands are rabies free. However, puppies from the British Isles ARE allowed in with far less restrictions. It would just be amazing to have another wonderful Tatra!
Crysttal


----------



## Charliechops29 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Crysttal, Thanks for your enquiry. So sorry to hear you have lost your Tatra. My girl had 3 boys and 3 girls 8 days ago and are all doing very well. I have posted some pictures in the Forum album for you to see. I will post more as they grow which they are doing rapidly. Please let me know what you think of them. I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Charliechops29 (Nov 17, 2013)

Tatra puppies now three weeks old and growing very well.they have their eyes open and are play fighting with each other.mum is doing well even dad has taken an interest. Photos on my album and pet photo page they are beautiful little bundles of joy


----------



## Eira (Jul 13, 2013)

Kavana said:


> Hi. I have a polish tatra sheepdog and live in stoke on trent. He is a 6 month old male and gorgeous.
> 
> Towards the end of the year we are going to get a female pup.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eira (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi my name is Eira and I'm lucky enough to own a 15mth old Tatra and I have been looking for uk owners for ages. I live in Cambridge and would love to hear from any lucky owners.


----------



## Matsi72 (Jun 9, 2013)

I fortunately did manage to find a pup. I have named him Kobi, he will be 5 months old later this month. He is absolutely amazing, although very much a handful.


----------



## Eira (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi there. Thankyou so much for replying. I have a bitch who is beautiful. I don't know about your boy but Jessie is very vocal!!she's very loving and sensitive which is quite common for the breed. I would love to see some pictures of him. My email is [email protected] and I will send some of jess. Have you had trouble finding any other lucky Tatra owners? Look forward to hearing from you Eira .


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

Matsi72 said:


> I fortunately did manage to find a pup. I have named him Kobi, he will be 5 months old later this month. He is absolutely amazing, although very much a handful.


Glad there was a happy ending to your post....just one problem......where are the pics


----------



## Mark Alexander (Apr 14, 2014)

Hello all

This is my first post here and I am very excited to have found this group, even if there are so few of us.

We have a 5 month old male Tatra and were based in Norfolk. We would love to have a second.

Our dog is called Maslow, heres his facebook page >>> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Maslow-the-Tatra-Mountain-Sheepdog/267088820121727

Hes too young for stud at the moment but as you can see he is stunning and comes from very good stock. He was born in the UK, both parent dogs having come over to the UK from Poland with their owner. His grandparents were both Polish National Champions.

We really do want a little friend for Maslow and better still if he can be a Daddy at some point


----------



## Mark Alexander (Apr 14, 2014)

This is Maslow, Easter 2014 - 5 months old


----------



## loopylori (Feb 10, 2014)

he is a very handsome boy.


----------



## paulina (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi,

I'm from Poland and I will come to England in June. I have two Tatras  Thay will come with me. I have one boy and little girl. In the future I want have breeding  If you want I can help you with search puppy in Poland, I know most of the breeding. If you have any questions I can help you. 

My dogs: Filo & Ofelia
https://www.facebook.com/duzybialypies


----------



## Mark Alexander (Apr 14, 2014)

paulina said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from Poland and I will come to England in June. I have two Tatras  Thay will come with me. I have one boy and little girl. In the future I want have breeding  If you want I can help you with search puppy in Poland, I know most of the breeding. If you have any questions I can help you.
> 
> ...


I am interested, you can email me mark @ property118.com

Please note that I'm going on holiday to Egypt on Thursday morning this week and will not be back until the end of the month though.

My business partner is house sitting and looking after Maslow


----------



## paulina (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi! 
Now, we are try find every Tatra in UK, can you help me?
This is link to fb group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/676382792411665/
If anyone of you know the owner of the Polish Tatras Tatra Shepherd, please contact us.


----------



## Matsi72 (Jun 9, 2013)

Joined &#128522; . Thanks for setting up a UK page.


----------



## Mark Alexander (Apr 14, 2014)

I am looking for a home for two adult male Polish Tatras, their names are Maslow and Baer, they are two years old.

My wife and I are relocating to Malta for work, its an opportunity we cannot afford to turn down but it breaks our hearts that we cannot take our boys with us. We love them dearly as you will see from their very own Facebook page >>> https://www.facebook.com/Maslow-the-Tatra-Mountain-Sheepdog-267088820121727/?fref=ts

We live in Norfolk, not to far from Norwich.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Mark Alexander said:


> I am looking for a home for two adult male Polish Tatras, their names are Maslow and Baer, they are two years old.
> 
> My wife and I are relocating to Malta for work, its an opportunity we cannot afford to turn down but it breaks our hearts that we cannot take our boys with us. We love them dearly as you will see from their very own Facebook page >>> https://www.facebook.com/Maslow-the-Tatra-Mountain-Sheepdog-267088820121727/?fref=ts
> 
> We live in Norfolk, not to far from Norwich.


Have you tried to contact their breeder? As I understand dogs were born in UK ?
Very sad situation indeed. 
At least they are still young. But this breed needs experienced owners.
This breed until recently worked defending livestock from wolves.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Mark Alexander said:


> I am looking for a home for two adult male Polish Tatras, their names are Maslow and Baer, they are two years old.
> 
> My wife and I are relocating to Malta for work, its an opportunity we cannot afford to turn down but it breaks our hearts that we cannot take our boys with us. We love them dearly as you will see from their very own Facebook page >>> https://www.facebook.com/Maslow-the-Tatra-Mountain-Sheepdog-267088820121727/?fref=ts
> 
> We live in Norfolk, not to far from Norwich.


Why can't you take them with you? - I'm sure any import / quarantine *things* should be workable

If there's absolutely no way, then their breeder should be the 1st starting point


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Mark Alexander said:


> I am looking for a home for two adult male Polish Tatras, their names are Maslow and Baer, they are two years old.
> 
> My wife and I are relocating to Malta for work, its an opportunity we cannot afford to turn down but it breaks our hearts that we cannot take our boys with us. We love them dearly as you will see from their very own Facebook page >>> https://www.facebook.com/Maslow-the-Tatra-Mountain-Sheepdog-267088820121727/?fref=ts
> 
> We live in Norfolk, not to far from Norwich.


Just out of interest, but why can you not take them with you?

Other than that, agreed with @cheekyscrip, you need to contact their breeder first and foremost.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Just I do not think those dogs like hot climate...they are really outdoor mountain dogs...farm dogs ...


----------



## Mark Alexander (Apr 14, 2014)

There are quite a few reasons we can't take them. The first is that it gets to 45 degrees centigrade in Malta in the summer, that would probably kill a Tatra.

The second is that we will be renting a property. Try finding somewhere that will accept two big dogs.

The third reason is that the job involves a lot of international travelling and we have no support system over there.

Believe me when I tell you that we did tons of research and soul searching before making this heart-breaking decision. The bottom line though is that we MUST take this job for financial reasons. If we don't then we will end up bankrupt and won't be able to keep the dogs anyway.


----------



## Mark Alexander (Apr 14, 2014)

Here's a picture of the boys


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Mark Alexander said:


> There are quite a few reasons we can't take them. The first is that it gets to 45 degrees centigrade in Malta in the summer, that would probably kill a Tatra.
> 
> The second is that we will be renting a property. Try finding somewhere that will accept two big dogs.
> 
> ...


I know the breed and I live in hot climate. No Tatra will be happy in Malta. Rather Alaska .

Maybe try to ask about rescue for molosser breeds ?
Maybe @Zaros knows?

You possibly can cover the cost of their stay until they are rehomed...it would be fair whether breeder can take them or a reputable rescue.


----------



## Mark Alexander (Apr 14, 2014)

One breeder is in Poland, the other is in the UK but they aren't really breeders as such. Their pets had a litter of puppies and we purchased one of them. We had a really long heart to heart chat this afternoon and she's going to keep her ear to the ground for me but she's not in a position to take another dog


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

@Mark Alexander Are you separating them or do you want them both to go to the same home?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> I know the breed and I live in hot climate. No Tatra will be happy in Malta. Rather Alaska .
> 
> Maybe try to ask about rescue for molosser breeds ?
> Maybe @Zaros knows?


Summer here in Finland is quite tough on Oscar but at least he has his air conditioner and the summers are very short lived.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Check @paulina in Dog Breeding...maybe she knows?
But please try to contact Dog Trust or other reputable dog rescue to find place for them. Rescue that does home checks and if rehoming may fail.will accept them back.
Offer generous donation to cover their costs.
Avoid private sales unless KC registered breeders or exhibitors.
Your dogs in wrong hands can do lots of damage or suffer themselves. They need owner with experience with similar breeds .


----------



## Mark Alexander (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks to all for the advice so far.

@Zaros I would prefer not to separate them and ideally would like to re-home them with somebody who will allow us to see them when we visit the UK. We love them to bits and will miss them dearly.


----------



## mJZ (Dec 23, 2015)

It's not going to be easy to rehome them. They need a strong leadership from their owner as they can strongly attempt to lead the pack themselves. They are really big dogs, already fully grown with their pack hierarchy established. Take that away and you can expect them to think for themselves again. They are just that way. It can surprise how their behaviour change when their owner is not around - ours was turning into a guard dog not tolerating anything or anybody in his territory until one of the family members was back.

Leave them by the door and you can be sure nobody will be going in and going out. I'm not joking.

Our Tatra Sheepdog was actually from Zakopane town in Tatra Mountains.


----------



## Mark Alexander (Apr 14, 2014)

@mJZ Baer came from Zakopane, he's the biggest of the both but very dosile in comparison to Maslow. Neither of them have ever been a problem when they've been in kennels whilst we've been on holiday. That said, the people who run the kennels train Police Dogs and have 11 Leonbergers between them so other dogs instinctively know they are the Alpha of the pack. I'd like to think ours would settle well with the right owner but thanks for the words of warning. I was used to having big dogs before, I've been a dog owner all my life (GS, Afgham and Retreiver when I was a kid) so I suppose controlling them in a calm manner came instinctively. My wife grew up in Russia around Volkodavs (wolf-crushers) so again no issues. I doubt I would want them to go to anybody who hadn't had a large breed dog before.


----------



## Maysun (Apr 17, 2017)

Kavana said:


> Hi. I have a polish tatra sheepdog and live in stoke on trent. He is a 6 month old male and gorgeous.
> 
> Towards the end of the year we are going to get a female pup.
> 
> ...


Have you still got Aston? Did you breed with him?


----------



## Katalyst (Aug 11, 2015)

Maysun said:


> Have you still got Aston? Did you breed with him?


This poster hasn't been online since 2015 and this is a very old thread. 
If you're looking for one of these dogs, I'd be contacting whoever coordinates the breed clubs and get out in touch with some breeders. 
I'm sure you're well aware of what owning a dog like this entails but please, please make sure you research thoroughly and extensively before you take one in.


----------

